# VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32" LED TV



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/ZbP49Ve.jpg
This is a Cheap and low cost LED TV by VU, otherwise known as HiSense


Display 1360x768 @60Hz 16mil color TN panel? 6ms - good viewing angles
Speakers a Dual 6w with good enough Sound for a TV
HDMI x2 (Supports PCM 2 Ch audio Only) HDMI 1.3
DVD Component Y, Pb (Cb), Pr (Cr)  x1
Composite x1
RF x1
VGA x1
USB 2.0 x2
3.5mm Audio in x1 (PC for VGA)
3.5mm Audio Out x1 (Headphones)
*i.imgur.com/GSuhMzu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/I23tA8o.jpg

Price 15450 Flipkart

Panel quality
DSE: very less so this panel, I have to say beats my LG LB425610 in the DSE department
Contrast level - OK
Brightness level - OK
Saturation - OK
Tint - F..ked up 

I have a fix for all these and that actually works wonders for this tv so read on.

HDMI Performance: Excellent
Tested with PC, Airtel HD
The zoom modes are great. 1:1 , 16:9, 4:3, legacy Stretch(for SD channels), Zoom (basic zoom)

Component performance: Excellent
Tested with PS2

USB: not tested- claimed to support 2TB HDD 500mA
Composite: not tested
RF: not tested

IR Remote: looks cheap but better than Micromax remote
Stand: Sumo feet style stand which is pure plastic but strong enough to carry the TV and keep it upright.

Bugs: 1
The tint control is greyed out and a regular user cannot change it in any display mode or input selected. This is really messed up. Why would you even do such a thing. Are you nuts VU?
Anyway, I managed to figure out how to get into the service menu to fix the tint cause the people were looking weird on this TV and that was a big drawback.
*i.imgur.com/OYxmV4L.jpg

Service menu VU 32K160 Rev D

Click on Menu>Audio>Balance
*i.imgur.com/PEpetKN.jpg

Enter code 1>9>6>9
You will enter the Service Menu.
*i.imgur.com/vP8Sogq.jpg

Use navigational buttons to select the picture options
Select Picture>WB Adjust, set the following values
*i.imgur.com/xBvG6CD.jpg

Panel Select: B3
Mode: HDMI 1,2
R-Gain: (this value changes the red color of the panel)
G-Gain: (this value changes the Green color of the panel)
B-Gain: (this value changes the Blue color of the panel)

R-Offset: dont touch
G-Offset: Dont touch
B-Offset: Dont touch
COPY All : Dont touch
Reset: Dont touch
*i.imgur.com/TRep2Qz.jpg
To go back click : Menu


Select PQ NONLINEAR
*i.imgur.com/UKHWl7L.jpg

Select Hue Curve and enter the following values
OSD_0: 31
OSD _1: 31
OSD_25: 40
OSD_50: 50-60 (Choose the desired value as per your reference image. Preferably a persons portrait)
OSD_75: 60
OSD_100: 70
*i.imgur.com/umweglZ.jpg

To go back click : Menu

Rating: 4 out of 5 for good performance on games and fast response rate of the panel.
Given the fact that I got it for 13k it this TV is a good buy I believe. 
Being an artist, I quickly noticed the bad tint and was frustrated to not be able to change this.
Tried everything on the first day but no luck, next day Started looking for service guide for Hisense as it shows up in the PC as Hisense when connected via HDMI
Found one PDF that gave me the code.
With it I was able to figure out the RGB and tine settings to fix the issue.



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15685&d=1439203652
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15686&d=1439203663
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15687&d=1439203679
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15688&d=1439203690
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15684&d=1439203633


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

Great Review buddy. Keep it up.

Cheap TV as well. Keep it up Vu.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 27, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
Gr8 in depth analysis bro. I've fallen for this VU brand after reading your post few days back.
Sad that VU does not have any Full HD model in 32" size. 

Yesterday had chat with my parents but they are opposing me to invest in very less know brand even though its cheap. Moreover this will be our first flat panel Television. Currently using *LG CRT TV Flatron 29" model with Woofer* since July 2006.

How do you judge the HD & Full HD content played by this VU model ? 

I may get some under 24 inches VU led television for my native place.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2015)

sandynator said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> Gr8 in depth analysis bro. I've fallen for this VU brand after reading your post few days back.
> Sad that VU does not have any Full HD model in 32" size.
> 
> ...


I also have a 42" LG hdtv which retails for 53k.
Read review here: *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/187711-lg-42lb5610-full-hd-led-tv-review.html

Believe me, this tv can beat my 42"tv in some departments.

the VU plays HD very well and FHD the same. Played from PC or PS3 or DTH. It can also play less than 4GB MKV on USB. I don't like to use USB on TV, a PC is a better player.
You cannot notice any difference between the two as on HD ready, the pixels of 720p content take up all the available pixels and 1080p content make use of all the pixels giving you the sharpest image possible.
HD Channels of DTH looks stunning.

I have currently moved my AirtelHD connection and PS3 to this VU TV and kept HTPC and PS4 to the 42" as most ps3 games are 720p and TV content can harm(LCD Burn-in) the panel sometimes (read opaque high contrast channel LOGO's)

I had a temporary burn-in in my LG so I dont want to take any risk as this is not covered in any warranty of any manufacturer.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks bro.
Can you confirm how normal sd channel viewing is?
Our major use would be normal sd channel viewing through dth operators.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Thanks bro.
> Can you confirm how normal sd channel viewing is?
> Our major use would be normal sd channel viewing through dth operators.



SD CHannels also look great
let me take some photos of SD Channels and HD channels and share it later in the day.
The TV has freeze option to freeze the frame too.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> SD CHannels also look great
> let me take some photos of SD Channels and HD channels and share it later in the day.
> The TV has freeze option to freeze the frame too.


Hey did you find any clouding problems in a completely black screen


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Hey did you find any clouding problems in a completely black screen



nope no clouding. Its actually called as backlight bleeding.
I finally found the color balancing tool and now the colors are really nice.
I have now made this TV as my main ps3 and DTH display as the colors are as vivid as my LG IPS TV. This was money well spent


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> nope no clouding. Its actually called as backlight bleeding.
> I finally found the color balancing tool and now the colors are really nice.
> I have now made this TV as my main ps3 and DTH display as the colors are as vivid as my LG IPS TV. This was money well spent


No backlight bleeding is different.. It's around the edges mostly and concentrated at a particular region

Google images for clouding and bleeding

It doesnt have backlight bleeding


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> SD CHannels also look great
> let me take some photos of SD Channels and HD channels and share it later in the day.
> The TV has freeze option to freeze the frame too.


Is anybody using this as a monitor..

Please share the gfx card you are using..
Or any problems faced while connecting to pc..

I'm finding it damn difficult.. It displays as Hitachi HDMI for some time generic pnp monitor a few times and windows doesn't detect the TV most of the time.. It's like a lottery system every time you switch on the pc


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

I use it as a monitor at times to watch movies that dont deserve my HomeTheatre.

The TV shows up as HISENSE.
I have tested it with Nvidia Geforce GT640 1GB HDMI
Nvidia Geforce 9500GT 512MB VGA
Intel HD Graphics 4600 VGA - HP Elitebook 840

All work well.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I use it as a monitor at times to watch movies that dont deserve my HomeTheatre.
> 
> The TV shows up as HISENSE.
> I have tested it with Nvidia Geforce GT640 1GB HDMI
> ...


Are you able to view bios on this or the display only kicks in after windows loads and the login screen is displayed


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Are you able to view bios on this or the display only kicks in after windows loads and the login screen is displayed



well its a vga connection on the primary output of the PC so yes, I do see the BIOS


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> well its a vga connection on the primary output of the PC so yes, I do see the BIOS


Does your gfx card have vga out..
Mine doesn't

So have you tried using hdmi


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

my gfx card does not have native vga
it has dvi dual link - to which I connect the vga cable

I have added tv screenshots on the first page. check it out.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> my gfx card does not have native vga
> it has dvi dual link - to which I connect the vga cable
> 
> I have added tv screenshots on the first page. check it out.



How come I missed the op  
Damn did you edit it now.. 

Read the advanced menu thingy from hifivision.. Never tried it..
Will try today once I get home..

Also did you tweak something to get the HDMI working..
For me it showed hdmi as display name Hisense in edid worked for half hour.. Then for some reason switched to 1024 768.. And then stops displaying the display altogether after that

It even shows as Hitachi HDMI sometimes then again dissaperaes after some time as above..

Can you please share the display drivers for Vu / Hisense or the .inf file


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> How come I missed the op
> Damn did you edit it now..
> 
> Read the advanced menu thingy from hifivision.. Never tried it..
> ...



there is no driver.
HDMI works straight up. I did not do anything to get HDMI to work.
try to change your cable. it may be the culprit.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> there is no driver.
> HDMI works straight up. I did not do anything to get HDMI to work.
> try to change your cable. it may be the culprit.


But as I said laptop and raspberry works fine..
And pc worked fine too atleast for half hour..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

ot maybe a problem with ur pc.
trynout with a different hdmi source


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Ordered a blue rigger HDMI from amazon..

Let's see how that works out


----------



## Milind Ghag (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys can you help me out with this?

Does this TV supports wifi Dongle?
Does this TV supports screen mirroring?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 13, 2015)

Milind Ghag said:


> Guys can you help me out with this?
> 
> Does this TV supports wifi Dongle?
> Does this TV supports screen mirroring?


No WiFi dongle

Use Chromecast


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 20, 2015)

Purchased Vu 32D6545 from Flipkart. Everything is working fine and Picture quality is really good.
A few problems though. It doesn't support AC3 audio. Video plays fine but unsupported audio error appear for one second and movie runs without audio.
Tint is messed up and I am not able to find its service menu code. Service Engineer didn't have any clue about service menu. 
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] : Any clue about Vu 32D6545 Service menu code? I have checked every where but couldn't find.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Purchased Vu 32D6545 from Flipkart. Everything is working fine and Picture quality is really good.
> A few problems though. It doesn't support AC3 audio. Video plays fine but unsupported audio error appear for one second and movie runs without audio.
> Tint is messed up and I am not able to find its service menu code. Service Engineer didn't have any clue about service menu.
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] : Any clue about Vu 32D6545 Service menu code? I have checked every where but couldn't find.



Did you read my review?
on your remote
press menu
navigate to sound
navigate to balance
press 1 9 6 9
Leep looking at the tv led light 
if you enter the numbers too fast it will not work.
Word of caution. Do not mess with backlight, if you turn it off, and exit the menu then the screen will not come back and you will end up bricking your new tv.


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Did you read my review?
> on your remote
> press menu
> navigate to sound
> ...


I have tried that already. I have Vu *32D6545* and 1969 code is not working on it. I tried a few other codes like 0532, 1879 etc but none worked.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2015)

connect it to a pc and check what model it shows up as.
vu is just rebranded hisense


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanx a lot !  I have Laptops only. I don't know how to check its model in Laptop. Windows 10 Device Manager showing it as BOE0010 display under Monitors - Generic PnP Monitor.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Thanx a lot !  I have Laptops only. I don't know how to check its model in Laptop. Windows 10 Device Manager showing it as BOE0010 display under Monitors - Generic PnP Monitor.



then the code will not work as this is not a hisense tv
U will just have to live with it.


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 21, 2015)

On googling, I found that BOE0010 main board is manufactured by Etec, a leading TV brand in USA. I am looking for Etec service menu codes now.


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> then the code will not work as this is not a hisense tv
> U will just have to live with it.


Received code from VU Technician and changed a few values. TV is perfect now. Technician suggested me to change RGB Offset values too.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Received code from VU Technician and changed a few values. TV is perfect now. Technician suggested me to change RGB Offset values too.



can you tell the code ? I have been searching for this Vu 32d6545


----------



## Mani212003 (Jan 11, 2016)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] .
I have accidently activated the burn in mode.now my 40D6575 is blinking with RGB colors.plz help me to get out of this.
I will really appreciate ur help.plz......


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 11, 2016)

Mani212003 said:


> @Gollum .
> I have accidently activated the burn in mode.now my 40D6575 is blinking with RGB colors.plz help me to get out of this.
> I will really appreciate ur help.plz......


Is there any Reset option there? I have Vu32D6545 and there is a Reset option in Service Menu.


----------



## Mani212003 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope bro.
There is no reset button.
Thanks for the reply .I am nanage to resolve the issue somehow .Can u tell me can i reset the whole settings (like colour,hue,backlight etc..to factory values. I have tweaked some settings but dont like it,hence wanted to revert back.
????


----------



## Gollum (Jan 12, 2016)

Mani212003 said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] .
> I have accidently activated the burn in mode.now my 40D6575 is blinking with RGB colors.plz help me to get out of this.
> I will really appreciate ur help.plz......





Naveen.S said:


> Is there any Reset option there? I have Vu32D6545 and there is a Reset option in Service Menu.





Mani212003 said:


> Nope bro.
> There is no reset button.
> Thanks for the reply .I am nanage to resolve the issue somehow .Can u tell me can i reset the whole settings (like colour,hue,backlight etc..to factory values. I have tweaked some settings but dont like it,hence wanted to revert back.
> ????



I have mentioned in my first post that not to change any setting that you do not understand.
there is a reset option in white/balance Adjust section. (see image below)
I always take a photo of the settings from my phone before I make any change so that I know what the default values were.
*i.imgur.com/TRep2Qz.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2016)

The Latest 2016 models are looking gr8 and also cheaper than Big brands 



Mani212003 said:


> Hi there,i really appreciate your help/guidance.
> But i wish to see all the default value of every mode like general ,picture,AWB,pq linear,contarst curve.saturation curve,brightnes,hue,sharpness,VIP,DLC etc...etc.
> I will really thankful if u could directly whatsapp me on my no. XXXXXXXX.
> I know it would take sm effort but i know u will do it for me for help.


Please don't post your mobile no in public forums to avoid SPAM calls & Messages


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 23, 2016)

[MENTION=6194]naveen_reloaded[/MENTION] : Sent you a message regarding Service Code.


----------



## supergamer (Jan 30, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Received code from VU Technician and changed a few values. TV is perfect now. Technician suggested me to change RGB Offset values too.



Hey Naveen, cud you *plz send me the code* as well. 
Received delivery of same model from fk (*32D6545*). I too find the skin tones are on the pink/reddish side. I'd like color tones to be more accurate as I intend to use this display for graphics work. Wud like to tweak the tint from service menu. 
Thanks.


----------



## rahimv (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I am also facing the similar problem in my VU TV. Skin color has yellow tint. 

I tried opening the service menu by going to Menu -> Sounds -> Balance followed by 1969 but menu does not show up. 

I would be very grateful if any expert can post how to open the service menu. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityagupta (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey bro....i bought this tv after reading ur review... And I'm very happy.....

Is there any way i can reduce the backlight from the expert settings?


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jappy (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&quot; LED TV*



Naveen.S said:


> [MENTION=6194]naveen_reloaded[/MENTION] : Sent you a message regarding Service Code.


Can you also send me the code for it. Thanks


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&quot; LED TV*



jappy said:


> Can you also send me the code for it. Thanks


PM Sent. Be careful !!


----------



## jappy (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&quot; LED TV*

Thanks a lot man


----------



## preetham1985 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey Naveen, cud you plz send me the code as well for model (32D6545).


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 11, 2016)

preetham1985 said:


> Hey Naveen, cud you plz send me the code as well for model (32D6545).


Check your PM. As mentioned earlier, be very careful.


----------



## preetham1985 (Mar 11, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Check your PM. As mentioned earlier, be very careful.


Thank you, very much


----------



## Madhu2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Gollum,
 Can u pl share the PDF that gave you the code. I also need to fix the tint. waiting for your response.
Thanks


----------



## Techkan (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Naveen,  Can you send me the Service menu code for 32D6545. Facing similar issues regarding tint. Thanks


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 21, 2016)

Techkan said:


> Hi Naveen,  Can you send me the Service menu code for 32D6545. Facing similar issues regarding tint. Thanks


Hi Techkan ! Check your PM.


----------



## Techkan (Apr 21, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Hi Techkan ! Check your PM.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Dewal (Jun 2, 2016)

The colors are not very accurate. For example, the colors in the google logo show quite different colors. Could you please provide the value to be changed so that i get accurate colors.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 3, 2016)

Dewal said:


> The colors are not very accurate. For example, the colors in the google logo show quite different colors. Could you please provide the value to be changed so that i get accurate colors.



Try to reduce the backlight brightness, it will get better.
Increase the value in the backlight option. Do no set it to 0 or the display will go off and you will end up killing your new TV.


----------



## mithil.thesailor (Aug 5, 2016)

preetham1985 said:


> Thank you, very much



Hi can U send me the settings for this TV. Thanks in advance...


----------



## globaltejas (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&quot; LED TV*

Hi Naveen, please send me the Service menu code for VU 32D6545. I too need to check with the tint values. Thank you

- - - Updated - - -



globaltejas said:


> Hi Naveen, please send me the Service menu code for VU 32D6545. I too need to check with the tint values. Thank you



Hello @Naveen.S @naveen_reloaded [MENTION=321889]supergamer[/MENTION] @jappy [MENTION=322349]preetham1985[/MENTION] [MENTION=322813]Techkan[/MENTION] @mithil.thesailor,
Please provide me code if you know


----------



## npk85 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi,

I just got 2 TB of HDD and it is not detecting. I reformated with FAT32 as well but no luck. Anyone got this problem? Help out please


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2016)

npk85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got 2 TB of HDD and it is not detecting. I reformated with FAT32 as well but no luck. Anyone got this problem? Help out please



never tried 2TB HDD with this. 1T b works ok


----------



## Mandeepsinghminhas (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&amp;amp;amp;quot; LED TV*

Naveen I am facing the same problem . Can u share the service menu and instructions plz. Will be highly obliged

- - - Updated - - -



Naveen.S said:


> Hi Techkan ! Check your PM.



Hi Naveen plz share the code . I'm facing the same problem . Thanks

- - - Updated - - -



Naveen.S said:


> Received code from VU Technician and changed a few values. TV is perfect now. Technician suggested me to change RGB Offset values too.



Plz share the code . Same model same problem . Thanks a lot

- - - Updated - - -



supergamer said:


> Hey Naveen, cud you *plz send me the code* as well.
> Received delivery of same model from fk (*32D6545*). I too find the skin tones are on the pink/reddish side. I'd like color tones to be more accurate as I intend to use this display for graphics work. Wud like to tweak the tint from service menu.
> Thanks.



Sir plz provide the code . I have the same model and the same problem


----------



## joe26 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Re: VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32&quot; LED TV*

Naveen could you send me the code as well


----------



## anantkhilnani (May 18, 2017)

anyone can share code for vu tv.
need to tone down colors
1969 is not working

thanks


----------



## Heinrich (Apr 12, 2018)

Howzit bro. First of all thanks for the good in depth review. I have the same tv and I was wandering can you maybe tell me your in depth tv settings for contrast, brightness and sharpness aswell please.


----------

